
Cross-Cluster Traffic Mirroring with Istio - omn1
https://tech.trivago.com/2020/06/10/cross-cluster-traffic-mirroring-with-istio/
======
Hmerac
OP here, I'm really glad that this got people's attention because some time
ago, I had to generate my own mock traffic to simulate the live one, it was
bit of a pain. I can confidently say this one really eased the discomfort I
had, the reasons are inside!

